# Moving rafter ties?



## Jbay3 (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi I’m new here just looking for some advice after re doing my shed. It’s 23x17 roof was redone about 8 years ago before I was around. As you can see in the pics they put these 1x8s from the top wall across but bc of the roof pitch in the rear they just attach across the building. My question is should they be stronger then a 1x8 bc they feel flimsy and could I raise them a foot or 2 bc of my loft I’d like to get a little more room.


----------

